# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Petroskoin avtobussit

## Jouni Seilonen

http://ptzbus.narod.ru/news08-04-08.html
Linkissä on kuvia Petroskoin uusista "busseista".  Kuinkahan kannattaa liikennöinti uusilla pikkuautoilla?

----------


## TEP70

No noita reittitaksejahan (marshrutkia) nyt on joka puolella entistä Neuvostoliittoa. Liikeidea on yksinkertainen: ajetaan samaa reittiä kuin isompi bussi, mutta pienemmällä ja ketterämmällä kalustolla. Matka maksaa hiukan enemmän, mutta kyllä nuo houkuttelevat vähänkin paremmin toimeen tulevat kyytiinsä. Eli vastaus kysymykseesi: aivan varmasti kannattaa omistajalle.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Radiosta tuli hiljattain ohjelma Petroskoissa toimivasta suomenkielisestä teatterista.  Yksi haastatelluista kertoi, että Petroskoissa oli korvattu aikataulun mukaisesti kulkevat isot bussit pienillä, jotka kulkivat milloin sattuu.  Pysäkille mennessään ei voi kuulemma tietää, pitääkö odottaa 5 min vai puoli tuntia.  Tällaisesta palvelustako halutaan maksaa ekstraa?

----------

